# Today's Vulture Job



## Tom (Apr 22, 2011)

Man Am I lucky. This is Dexter. I had a dog job today and my friend was on the same job with his Cinereas Vulture, Dexter. There are only two privately owned ones in the entire United States of America. There are only a couple dozen in all the zoos. He allowed me to help him out and when we were done shooting he tosses me the glove and says, "gimme your camera." I've worked with Dexter a few times over the years, but this was the first time I got to hold her. She's been my favorite bird on the planet since I first saw her about 14 years ago. To say I was excited would be a big understatement. We used to think she was a he, but DNA sexing determined Dexter to be a female. Enough talk!


----------



## Jacob (Apr 22, 2011)

Very cool!


----------



## DeanS (Apr 22, 2011)

Gorgeous! Always had a thing for vultures (especially condors)! These guys don't come at you with their talons like other birds of prey...it's all about the beak! Great shots Tom...you lucky bast**d


----------



## Laura (Apr 22, 2011)

how much does she weigh? I have a nice scar on my arm from Puppy.. a turkey Vulture.. from his beak, not talons..


----------



## dmarcus (Apr 22, 2011)

That is one awesome vulture. Must be nice to be so close to one...


----------



## Tom (Apr 22, 2011)

Laura said:


> how much does she weigh? I have a nice scar on my arm from Puppy.. a turkey Vulture.. from his beak, not talons..



What? How do you know Puppy? He was my bird for a year in 95-96'. When were you there? Everybody has scars from Puppy. Did you know he's still scarring new students?

I don't know Dexter's weight. I was so giddy, I didn't even think about it. I know Benson, the Cape Vulture was around 16 pounds. I think Dexter is just a little under that. Maybe 12 pounds. The old world vultures do have some talon strength, but not like a hawk or eagle. Luckily Dexter is not inclined to use hers.


----------



## Angi (Apr 22, 2011)

Amazing pix!

Amazing pix!


----------



## dmmj (Apr 22, 2011)

can you say what you were working on without breaking any rules?


----------



## Jacqui (Apr 23, 2011)

Are they planning on trying to breed her? Is it common for turkey vultures to do the biting? Just wondering because I remember as a kid getting bitten by one at our local zoo.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Apr 23, 2011)

TOM, you have a very interesting job for sure! Beautiful bird and big! Sounds like you are wide open in life, I like that.......


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Apr 23, 2011)

Whoa, Dexter is huge! I wasn't expecting her to be so huge!


----------



## Nay (Apr 23, 2011)

Tom, you are one incredible guy!! To do what you do, then say you are giddy... I just love seeing all your posts. What do they do with this bird? Does he rip open carcasses on command?. Just being that close is ....is... I don't know. Your the next best thing to Steve..(Irwin) and my husband knew how much I loved that man!!
Thanks Nay


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 23, 2011)

Hey, Tom:

Why bother with the glove? I see in the one picture that her foot is actually holding onto you arm sans glove! Ouch!


----------



## Isa (Apr 23, 2011)

WOw!!!! Dexter is so beautiful and she is one proud Vulture  Tom if you want we could trade place, you would work in an office sitting at a desk at my place and me I coud work with Dexter and other animals


----------



## Tom (Apr 23, 2011)

dmmj said:


> can you say what you were working on without breaking any rules?



I have to admit. You guys are all like extended family to me and I love sharing these things with all of you and answering your questions. I think this must be how Greg feels when he shares his amazing Aldabra photos and info with us.

They often makes us sign a non-disclosure form. This was for a pick up truck commercial. This particular truck might be named after an animal with horns that likes to run into stuff really hard.




Jacqui said:


> Are they planning on trying to breed her? Is it common for turkey vultures to do the biting? Just wondering because I remember as a kid getting bitten by one at our local zoo.



All vultures have a tendency to bite, but when you work with them, train them, and build the right relationship, they usually stop biting YOU. Dexter is a particularly good bird in that respect.

The breeding thing is a whole can of worms. They want to breed her, but the other privately owned one is also a female. The zoos and the AZA are an infuriating bunch of elitist as*&%$#s. There are good people who have common sense that work for the zoos, but the decision makers tend to shun and shut out private party people. The shame is that the private party people tend to do a much better job at reproduction, husbandry and advancement of knowledge for each species. To bring it up yet again, look at Greg and his Aldabras. No zoo has ever had the success he has every year. Having said all of that, my friend, Dexter's owner, was recently contacted by the SSP (Species Survival Plan) for breeding and they've been playing phone tag. I frequently say, if you want an endangered animal to be saved, get it into the competent hands of a PRIVATE breeder. Zoos have had SOME success (CA condors), but usually they fail dismally. Too much red-tape and bureaucracy to deal with for them to deal with.



ALDABRAMAN said:


> TOM, you have a very interesting job for sure! Beautiful bird and big! Sounds like you are wide open in life, I like that.......



Full throttle man! You only get one chance at this. I ain't spending my one chance in a cubicle in an office building under florescent lights. (Sorry Isa, Love you.)



Nay said:


> Tom, you are one incredible guy!! To do what you do, then say you are giddy... I just love seeing all your posts. What do they do with this bird? Does he rip open carcasses on command?. Just being that close is ....is... I don't know. Your the next best thing to Steve..(Irwin) and my husband knew how much I loved that man!!
> Thanks Nay



I knew Steve. He was a genuine good guy. He was very deserving of all the attention and admiration he garnered. Its nice of you to say you think I'm the next best thing, but I am not even in the same ball park as that man was.



emysemys said:


> Hey, Tom:
> 
> Why bother with the glove? I see in the one picture that her foot is actually holding onto you arm sans glove! Ouch!



Yeah, you don't really need it with her, but she is heavy and it does help keep you from getting scratched up by her feet. Of course if she ever did decide to clamp down, you'd be glad to have any protection at all. I never used a glove with Puppy, the turkey vulture that Laura mentioned, but Puppy only weighed about 5 pounds and the New World Vultures have very little talon strength.



Isa said:


> WOw!!!! Dexter is so beautiful and she is one proud Vulture  Tom if you want we could trade place, you would work in an office sitting at a desk at my place and me I coud work with Dexter and other animals



How about instead of a trade, you just join me. Anyone can do what I do, it just takes some time and effort to learn it all and work your way up. That's one thing I love about my business. With lots of hard work and initiative, anyone can succeed.


----------



## Isa (Apr 23, 2011)

Tom said:


> Isa said:
> 
> 
> > WOw!!!! Dexter is so beautiful and she is one proud Vulture  Tom if you want we could trade place, you would work in an office sitting at a desk at my place and me I coud work with Dexter and other animals
> ...



Well said Tom


----------



## RV's mom (Apr 23, 2011)

Wow Tom~~ You DO have the absolute coolest job in the world!!

Love your posts, love the pics. Love your smile ~ the happiness/joy just RADIATES!! makes me smile.

teri


----------



## Laura (Apr 23, 2011)

I was using the glove with Puppy, due to what they eat and pee and thier feet.. stinky birds.. but he is cool.. the bite was right at the edge of the glove... walking him back from doing a show..
He was in Airplane, the movie and puked on the actor... Good boy... HA!


----------



## Tom (Apr 23, 2011)

sharkstar said:


> Wow Tom~~ You DO have the absolute coolest job in the world!!
> 
> Love your posts, love the pics. Love your smile ~ the happiness/joy just RADIATES!! makes me smile.
> 
> teri



Is that how I looked when I came up from RV's burrow?


----------



## ChiKat (Apr 25, 2011)

Great pictures!! That is one big bird


----------

